# ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

*ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*

*
*













 *ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ  اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين  عديدين من لبنان

 *​وصل ممثل قداسة البابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر رئيس مجمع دعاوى القديسين ورئيس الأساقفة أنجلو أماتو، في الثامنة من مساء اليوم، إلى مطار رفيق الحريري في بيروت، للمشاركة في احتفالات إعلان الراهب اللبناني الماروني الأخ اسطفان نعمة طوباويا.  ورافق الأسقف أماتو من روما الى بيروت سفير لبنان في الفاتيكان جورج خوري وطالب دعاوى القديسين وكيل الرهبنة في روما الأب بولس قزي.  وكان في استقبال ممثل البابا في صالة الشرف الرئيسية في المطار ممثل رئيس الجمهورية العماد ميشال سليمان وزير الدولة ميشال فرعون، ممثل البطريرك الماروني الكاردينال مار نصر الله بطرس صفير النائب البطريركي العام المطران رولان أبو جودة، السفير البابوي في لبنان غبريال كاتشيا، القائم بالأعمال في السفارة البابوية في بيروت المونسنيور توماس حبيب، رئيس عام الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية الأب الياس خليفة، أمين السر العام للرهبانية الأب كلود نضرة، ولفيف من الكهنة والرسميين.

ولدى وصول الأسقف أماتو إلى الباحة الخارجية لصالة الشرف الرئيسية في المطار يرافقه مستقبلوه، أدت له ثلة من قوى الأمن الداخلي التحية الرسمية، ثم دخل قاعة الشرف حيث كان له لقاء مع الصحافيين: 

سئل: ما هو شعورك اليوم، وأنت في بيروت كممثل لقداسة البابا للمشاركة في هذا الحدث العظيم المتمثل بإعلان طوباوية الأخ اسطفان نعمة؟ أجاب: "إنه فرح وعطاء كبير من قبل قداسة البابا أن أمثله اليوم في هذه المناسبة. وإن سعادتي كبيرة بقيامي بهذه المهمة، خصوصا بعد وصولي الآن إلى لبنان. هذه المناسبة مصدر فرح لي وللشعب اللبناني، وإنها عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة إعلانا لانضمامه اليوم الى الصفحات المجيدة بعد إعلان قداسة وتطويب قديسين عديدين من لبنان، وانضمامه إلى أمجادهم". 

سئل: كيف ينظر الكرسي الرسولي إلى هذه الظاهرة المتمثلة بعائلة كبيرة من القديسين من هذا البلد الصغير لبنان؟  
أجاب: "القداسة هي لكل المعمدين ولكل المسيحيين، وهناك البعض ممن يعيشون بطولة القداسة مثل الطوباوي الاخ اسطفان وسائر القديسين، وهم اليوم نجوم تضيء سماء لبنان".

بعد ذلك، توجه الأسقف أماتو والوفد المرافق وعدد من مستقبليه إلى مقر الرهبنة اللبنانية المارونية في غزير حيث سيقام عشاء على شرفه. 

برنامج السبت وسيلتقي الأسقف أماتو غدا السبت الرئيس سليمان ورئيس مجلس الوزراء سعد الحريري والبطريرك صفير. 

بعد ذلك، يزور مزارات القديسين في دير مار مارون عنايا حيث ضريح القديس شربل، ودير مار يوسف جربتا حيث ضريح القديسة رفقا، ودير مار قبريانوس ويوستيتا كفيفان حيث ضريح القديس نعمة الله والطوباوي الجديد. 

وسيحتفل في السابعة والنصف من مساء الغد بإزاحة الستارة عن جثمان الطوباوي الاخ نعمة، استعدادا لاحتفالات اعلان التطويب  غداً الاحد.



---------------------

*«البابا» أصدر قرارًا بتطويب «المكرّم الأخ إسطفان نعمة» من كفيفان*
30/03/2010 
تستعد منطقة كفيفان والبترون والرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية ومعهم لبنان إلى إحياء عرس قداسة جديد بعد تطويب القديسين شربل ورفقا ونعمة الله. وبأجواء من الرهبة والخشوع والفرح ينتظر اللبنانيون والرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية قراءة ملف الاعجوبة التي تمت على يد الاخ اسطفان نعمه أمام قداسة الحبر الاعظم وإعلانه طوباويا على مذابح الكنيسة في لبنان والعالم. 

وها هي الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية تعطي القديس تلو الآخر، من القديس شربل الى القديسة رفقا فالقديس نعمة الله. فبالأمس القريب، وعلى قرع أجراس بازيليك القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان وعشية أحد الشعانين، أصدر البابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر عند الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرًا، قرارًا بتطويب المكرّم الأخ إسطفان نعمة، إبن الرهبانيّة اللبنانيّة، وأمر بنشر قرار تثبيت الأعجوبة المنسوبة إلى شفاعته في الجريدة الرسمية L’osservatore Romano 
وعُمِّم قرار قداسة البابا بتطويب الأخ إسطفان على الدوائر الفاتيكانيّة وفي وسائل الإعلام المرئي والمكتوب، وذلك بعد استقباله رئيس مجمع القدّيسين في روما المطران «أنجلو أماتو، Angelo AMATO الذي سيستقبل بدوره طالب دعاوى قديسي الرهبانيّة اللبنانيّة المارونيّ الاب بولس القزي صباح اليوم الاثنين في تهيئةً لإقامة احتفالات التطويب في لبنان في نهاية شهر حزيران المقبل. 
وعمّت الفرحة لبنان والكنيسة المارونيّة والرهبانيّة اللبنانيّة المارونيّة التي شكرت الربّ على الطوباوي الجديد بعد أن أنعم عليها بالقدّيس شربل والقدّيسة رفقا والقدّيس نعمة الله كساب الحرديني. وأتى قرار البابا عشية عيد الفصح كهدية روحيّة ثمينة إلى الكنيسة في لبنان والموارنة والكنيسة الجامعة، في وقت يتهيأ أبناء الكنيسة في الشرق الأوسط لسينودوس الأساقفة في شهر تشرين الأول المقبل لأن المكرّم الأخ إسطفان بمثله وحياته قد جسّد علاوةً على الفضائل الإلهية والإنسانيّة مثالية الراهب المحب الذي بذل ذاته في سبيل الآخرين وأعلى شأن الحياة الرهبانيّة منارة الشرق الحقيقية. وبدأ محبو المكرّم الأخ إسطفان في لبنان والعالم مسيرتهم الروحيّة تهيئةً للاحتفالات بتطويبه في آواخر شهر حزيران المقبل بانتظار صدور الملحق الخاص ببرنامج الاحتفالات الروحيّة على ضريحه في دير مار قبريانوس ويوستينا، كفيفان في لبنان. وهكذا ينضم المكرّم الأخ إسطفان نعمة إلى لائحة الطوباويين والقدّيسين في الكنيسة المارونيّة والكنيسة الجامعة. 

*من هو الأخ اسطفان نعمه؟ *
هو يوسف بن اسطفان نعمه وكريستينا البدوي حنا خالد من بلدة لحفد في منطقة جبيل، صغير عائلة مؤلفة من أربعة صبيان: سركيس، نعمة الله، هيكل ويوسف، وابنتين: توفيقة وفروسينا. ولد في شهر آذار من سنة 1889 ونشأ في بيئة جـــبلية زراعية ولكنه تـــلقى بعض مبادئ القراءة والكتابة في مدرسة القــــرية وفي مدرسة سيدة النعم التابعة للرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية في سقي رشميا. 
نبع الغرير 
في أحد الأيام كان يوسف (الأخ اسطفان) يرعى البقرات في الحقول المتاخمة لبيته الوالدي، فرأى حيوانا بريا صغيرا اسمه «غرير»، فلحق به الى أن دخل مغارة محفورة في الارض، ولاحظ يوسف أن هناك آثار مياه في تلك المغارة، فباشر حفر المكان الى أن نبعت المياه من جوف الأرض، وهذا النبع ما زال حتى يومنا هذا يعرف بـ»نبع الغرير». 
دخوله الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية 
بعد وفاة والده، دخل يوسف الرهبانية في دير مار قبريانوس ويوستينا في كفيفان (حيث ضريحه) واتخذ في الابتداء اسم اسطفان تيمنا بشفيع بلدته واسم أبيه، أمضى حياته في الرهبانية يعمل في جنائن الاديار التي تنقل بينها والتي تسلم فيها مهمة رئيس حلقة، لم يعرف البطالة أبدا، وعاش قانون الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية وروحانيتها بدقة وأمانة، مقتفيا خطى الرهبان القديسين، موزعا أوقاته بين شغل وصلاة الى أن توفي في 30 آب 1938 عن 49 عاما. ودفن في دير كفيفان حيث بقي جثمانه سالما، وبوشر التحقيق في قداسته في 27 تشرين الثاني 2001 وصدق البابا بندكتوس السادس عشر على فضائله البطولية أي اعلانه مكرما في 17 كانون الاول 2007. 

*الاب اليان (رئيس الدير) *
ويشير رئيس دير كفيفان الاب ميشال اليان الى «أن بقاء جثمان الاخ اسطفان سالما هو من العوامل والاشارات التي تدل على القداسة». ويقول: «ان الروحانية التي عاشها الأخ اسطفان وطبيعة ونمط حياته التي عاشها ونوعية الخدمات التي قدمها والتي كانت تنطلق من الروح المسيحية خصوصا في العام 1914 خلال سنوات الحرب العالمية الاولى عندما كان يساعد الناس ويقدم زاده للفقراء والمحتاجين للطعام، هذا بالاضافة الى الروحانية التي عاشها في حياته كل ذلك ساهم في تقدم ملف دعواه من اعلان بطولة الفضائل الى حدث تطويبه المنتظر وعلى أمل حصول أعاجيب جديدة بعد تطويبه ليصار الى اعلانه قديسا». ولفت الاب اليان الى «وجود أعاجيب كثيرة تحصل على يده ولكننا لم نعد بحاجة اليها قانونيا لملف التطويب بعد اعتماد أعجوبة الاخت مارينا، ولكن الاعجوبة التي سوف يتم اعتمادها للتقديس يجب أن تحصل بعد التطويب». 
لقد تميز الأخ اسطفان بحضور صامت يعكس حياته المستترة مع المسيح، كان صابرا على أوجاعه، لم يشك من ألم أو مرض، متقشفا ومتجردا، عرف أهمية الارض وقيمتها الحقيقية، كد وجاهد وعجن التراب بعرقه وسعى سعيا دؤوبا من أجل بلوغ سلم الكمال الرهباني واللقاء بنور الله وكلمته الأزلية، كان فلاحا مكفيا وسلطانا مخفيا، يقوم قبل بزوغ الفجر وشروق الشمس للصلاة والعمل على مثال معلمه الأول يسوع المسيح. لذلك رفعه الله وسيرفعه على مذابح الكنيسة قديسا وشفيعا للكنيسة والرهبانية ولبنان والعمال. 

*الاستعداد لإحياء الحدث *
وسيلاقي الاخ اسطفان الطوباوي القديس نعمة الله، وسيجمعان أمام ضريحيهما كل الزائرين والمؤمنين في القبو المعقود الذي ستنفتح جدرانه الداخلية الفاصلة بين الضريحين أمام اشعاع القداسة فيتسنى للمصلين أن يقفوا في مكان موحد أمام قديس وطوباوي من الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية. ويقول الاب اليان: «هذا الجمع للضريحين بشكل أن يبقى كل منهما في مكانه سيسهل على المؤمنين الزيارة والصلاة. وسنقوم بإلغاء الجدار الخــــلفي لضريح الاخ اسطفان والفاصل عن ضريح القديس نعـــمة الله، ويصبح كل ضريح على طرف من طــــرفي المكان الذي سيجـــمعهما ويجمع المؤمنـــين ويحتضنهم أمام القـــديس نعـــمة الله والاخ اسطــفان ـ الطوباوي المنتظـــر ان شاء لله.» 
ويشير الاب اليان إلى «أن كل التحضيرات اللوجستية اكتملت ووضعنا الخطة التي سنعتمدها لتنفيذ كل المراحل مرحلة بمرحلة، الساحات ستجهز لتستوعب 50 ألف شخص، والمواقف ستؤمن ركن 10 آلاف سيارة، وحاليا ورشة العمل في كنيسة القديسين قائمة، وسنقوم بحفر طريق حول الدير مع المداخل والمخارج تسهيلا لوصول الناس وتفاديا لحصول زحمة سير. 
أما على الصعيد الليتورجي فسيتم تجهيز كل كتب الصلاة والملبوسات البيعية والمنشورات التي تعرّف بالأخ اسطفان، بالاضافة الى بطاقات الدعوة ولوائح المدعوين، وتحضير لجان الاستقبال وتوزيع المهام والادوار على كافة المستويات، بالاضافة الى الترتيبات على المستوى الامني، الامــــن الداخلي اي على المذبح ومحيطه، والامن الخارجي على المـداخل والمخارج والطرقات المؤدية الى الدير وتأمين مرور السيارات وتسهيل وصول المواطنين. 
*
نعش الأخ اسطفان *
وليس بعيدا عن حرم دير كفيفان وفي المنشرة الخاصة بالدير ينشط الاخ العملي نعمة الله بركات (من جمهور الدير) في عمله في المنشرة لانجاز النعش الخاص الذي سينقل اليه الاخ اسطفان، واللافت أن النعش سيصنع من خشب الارزة المعمرة التي كانت مزروعة أمام الدير في أيام الاخ اسطفان وربما كان هو بنفسه يعتني بها ويسقيها.​


----------



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*
























*
جسده مازال كما هو لم يتحول إلى تراب بعد أكثر من 70 سنة.
*








قد تكون الصورة قاسية بعض الشيء على أصحاب القلوب الضعيفة.


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*

*بركة شفاعتة تكون معانا​*


----------



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*



coptic_knight قال:


> *بركة شفاعتة تكون معانا​*


*
أمين.

شكراً أخي على مرورك الكريم المبارك .*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*

*بركته تكون معانا كلنا

شكرا ليك Alcrusader

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*

*مجدوا الله في جميع قديسيه *

*شكرا يا AL crusader علي الخبر*​


----------



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*



mikel coco قال:


> *بركته تكون معانا كلنا
> 
> شكرا ليك alcrusader
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



أمين. لتكن بركات كل القديسين معنا ومعكم أجمعين. 

شكراً أخي على مرورك الكريم


----------



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ممثل البابا وصل إلى بيروت للمشاركة في تطويب الأخ اسطفان نعمة:عطية كبيرة أن يكون تطويبه إعلانا لانضمامه إلى أمجاد قديسين عديدين من لبنان*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *مجدوا الله في جميع قديسيه *
> 
> *شكرا يا al crusader علي الخبر*​


*
أمين. لتكون نعمة كل القديسين معنا نحن في الشرق من هم بأكثر حاجة إلى نعمة إلهية لتساعدنا على كل المشاكل التي نعانيها...

شكراً حبيبتي على مرورك الكريم.*


----------

